# L.e.d SIGHT? What do you think??



## Jorypotts (Aug 20, 2021)

I'm still prototyping this but what yall think is it worth it it's insane how much you can see it in the day but is it worth even having at night I don't know what it could be used for at night but still makes a bad ass day sight, let me know. I can make em cheap and they can easily be fitted into a wood frame with a switch.


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

Looks like you might be on to something. 

Sent from my MAX_10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reyben Kim (Aug 30, 2021)

Pretty neat! Might be a great alternative to those fiberoptic sights you see on the Chinese slingshots  Although, wouldn't that be covered by the band when pull it over?


----------



## Jorypotts (Aug 20, 2021)

I was thing the same it will shine through any band any color even black


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

Brilliant, and a novelty with potential on the market - albeit that the Chinese do sell illumination units for their fiber optic sights, as well as red or green laser pointers that can be fitted to some of their slingshots.

Maybe you should contact SimpleShot: Slingshots & Accessories For Sale. Everything Slingshots®.

Scroll down the web page on this link to see the Chinese sights illumination system:









18.42US $ 55% OFF|Wooden Handle Stainless Steel Slingshot High precision Dragon Carved Catapult with Night Vision Light for Outdoor Shooting|Bow & Arrow| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Jorypotts (Aug 20, 2021)

The problem with lasers or even an led light is way to bright, can't even be used as a sight alone led and lasers are problematic I think it takes away from the point and accuracy of a slingshot, and they hardly work even after alot of tuning after a few shots they are not on target and constantly need tuned back. This is fiber optic cable with led light on the back end so it isn't so bright and doesn't blind you. And thanks for the feedback and advice I appreciate it as this one sits I shoot ott and it works perfect but I pulled a band over top of led and you can still see it. Thanks fellas


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

Jorypotts said:


> The problem with lasers or even an led light is way to bright, can't even be used as a sight alone led and lasers are problematic I think it takes away from the point and accuracy of a slingshot, and they hardly work even after alot of tuning after a few shots they are not on target and constantly need tuned back. This is fiber optic cable with led light on the back end so it isn't so bright and doesn't blind you. And thanks for the feedback and advice I appreciate it as this one sits I shoot ott and it works perfect but I pulled a band over top of led and you can still see it. Thanks fellas


The problem with sticking something like this on is unless its sunken directly into the fork and sits like 0.5-1mm from the corner (ott) then it's not your reference point its beyond it so you then have to put your led off to the left so it isn't aiding really 🤔👌🎯👍👊


----------



## Jorypotts (Aug 20, 2021)

This was just a rough idea but your right. I would count sink It into the sling itself you see them here soon I'm building my own frame for it here soon it's very versatile can be moved easy with little to no charging I've kept leds on for over a year on 1 single button cell battery it was 2032 or something alike. I'll post it when I'm finished


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

Jorypotts said:


> This was just a rough idea but your right. I would count sink It into the sling itself you see them here soon I'm building my own frame for it here soon it's very versatile can be moved easy with little to no charging I've kept leds on for over a year on 1 single button cell battery it was 2032 or something alike. I'll post it when I'm finished


Yeah bud if its something you are wanting to do go for it 👐 if use a fibre optic at all it's a 1mm and I do them sunk in the fork there super bright in daylight or at night with a headtorch or spotlight 🎯👌 but if you want to led up go for it buddy 👊🎯


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

Jorypotts said:


> This was just a rough idea but your right. I would count sink It into the sling itself you see them here soon I'm building my own frame for it here soon it's very versatile can be moved easy with little to no charging I've kept leds on for over a year on 1 single button cell battery it was 2032 or something alike. I'll post it when I'm finished


Yeah bud if its something you are wanting to do go for it 👐 if use a fibre optic at all it's a 1mm and I do them sunk in the fork there super bright in daylight or at night with a headtorch or spotlight 🎯👌 but if you want to led up go for it buddy 👊🎯


----------

